# New regulations for der Furhrer



## Reed (May 22, 2003)

Well here it is for anyone who sprays trees or lawns - we're potential terrorists and most like will be required to fill-out more forms, take some psycho tests, and submit our sphincters to federal Bush/Rumsfeld/Cheney probes.

Thanks for voting Republican. We're forever greatful.






[Federal Register: May 22, 2003 (Volume 68, Number 99)]
[Notices] 
[Page 281127]
From the Federal Register Online via GPO Access [wais.access.gpo.gov]
[DOCID:fr22my03-104] 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE

Federal Bureau of Investigation


Agency Information Collection Activities: Proposed Collection; 
Comments Requested

ACTION: 30-day Notice of Information Collection Under Review: Extension 
of a currently approved collection, Bioterrorism Preparedness Act: 
Entity/Individual Information.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The Department of Justice, Federal Bureau of Investigation has 
submitted the following information collection request to the Office of 
Management and Budget (OMB) for review and approval in accordance with 
the Paperwork Reduction Act of 1995. The proposed information 
collection is published to obtain comments from the public and affected 
agencies. This proposed information collection was previously published 
in the Federal Register Volume 68, Number 42, page 112664 on March 4, 
2003, allowing for a 60-day comment period.
The purpose of this notice is to allow for an additional 30 days 
for public comment until June 23, 2003. This process is conducted in 
accordance with 5 CFR 1320.10.
Written comments and/or suggestions regarding the items contained 
in this notice, especially the estimated public burden and associated 
response time, should be directed to the Office of Management and 
Budget, Office of Information and Regulation Affairs, Attention: 
Department of Justice Desk Officer, Washington, DC 20503.
Request written comments and suggestions from the public and 
affected agencies concerning the proposed collection of information. 
your comments should address one or more of the following four points:
(1) Evaluate whether the proposed collection of information is 
necessary for the proper performance of the functions of the agency, 
including whether the information will have practical utility;
(2) Evaluate the accuracy of the agencies estimate of the burden of 
the proposed collection of information, including the validity of the 
methodology and assumptions used;
(3) Enhance the quality, utility, and clarity of the information to 
be collected; and
(4) Minimize the burden of the collection of information on those 
who are to respond including through the use of appropriate automated, 
electronic, mechanical, or other technological collection techniques or 
other forms of information technology, e.g., permitting electronic 
submission of responses.
Overview of this information:
(1) Type of information collection: Extension of a currently 
approved collection.
(2) The title of the form/collection: Bioterrorism Preparedness 
Act: Entity/Individual Information.
(3) The agency form number, if any, and the applicable component of 
the department sponsoring the collection: FD-961 (2-24-03), Federal 
Bureau of Investigation, Department of Justice.
(4) Affected public who will be asked or required to respond, as 
well as brief abstract: Primary: Individuals or households. Other. 
Business or other for profit; Not-for-profit institutions; State, Local 
or Tribal Government. The Public Health Security and Bioterrorism 
Preparedness and Response Act of 2002 is designed to prevent 
bioterrorism and other public health emergencies. The law requires 
entities and persons possessing agents or toxins deemed to be a severe 
threat to human, animal or plant health, or to animal or plant 
products including plant/animal disease treatment protocols or agricultural product ammendment applications and agents or sellors of such product lines including applicators, licensed dealers and property owners requesting services of such product lines to be registered with the Secretary of Agriculture or 
Secretary of Health and Human Resources. Under the act the Attorney 
General has the responsibility to determine whether any individual is a 
restricted person, as that term is defined in 18 U.S.C. 175b(d) or is 
reasonably suspected by any Federal law enforcement or intelligence 
agency of committing a Federal crime of terrorism, or having knowing 
involvement with an organization that engages in domestic or 
international terrorism, or with any other organization that engages in 
intentional crimes of violence; or an agent of a foreign power, or has shown from mapped public behavioral patterns to be deemed a threat to current administrative policy. The 
Attorney General delegated this responsibility to the Federal Bureau of 
Investigation (FBI). The collection of this information is necessary 
for the FBI to make the required determination.
(5) An estimate of the total number of respondents and the amount 
of time estimated for an average respondent to respond/reply. It is 
estimated 20,000 entities/individuals will complete the information in 
approximately 30 minutes.
(6) An estimate of the total public burden (in hours) associated 
with the collection: The estimated public burden associated with this 
application is 10,000 hours.
If additional information is required contact: Robert B. Briggs, 
Department Clearance Officer, Information Management and Security 
Staff, Justice Management Division, United States Department of 
Justice, 601 D Street NW., Patrick Henry Building, Suite 1600, NW., 
Washington, DC 20530.

Dated: May 14, 2003.
Robert B. Briggs,
Department Clearance Officer, Department of Justice.
[FR Doc. 03-12782 Filed 5-21-03; 8:45 am]

BILLING CODE 4410-02-M


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 22, 2003)

So they think that there are only 20,000 people who deal with hazardous materials? What dream world do they exist in?

The law requires 
entities and persons possessing agents or toxins deemed to be a severe


What does severe mean?

threat to human, animal or plant health, or to animal or plant 
products including plant/animal disease treatment protocols or agricultural product
ammendment applications and agents or sellors of such product lines including
applicators, licensed dealers 

Do all of the people who work at garden centers, Target, etc. have to be checked. After all, they could be agents or sellors...

and property owners requesting services

Now this is where the rubber hits the road. Property owners need to register too??? 

of such
product lines to be registered 

Do they have a list of what products or services need to register? Water could be considered a hazard if the dosage is too high.

Tom


----------



## Jumper (May 22, 2003)

Looks like they are looking for constructive comments prior to 23 June-perhaps those affected had better contact their federal elected reps.


----------



## Reed (May 22, 2003)

Who knows Tom....I'm just glad the party line of conservative Republicans is to "reduce government largess" and encourage State's rights (like the Dept. of Homeland Security finding the absent Texas Legislators). 

I feel safer now, don't you?

My treatment regimens involved nutritional ammendments, PH modifications and H20 surfactants - deadly for evangelical fanatics and oppotunistic fungal pathogens, I had no idea it's also potentially threatening to political "current administration policies" as well. 

Christie Whitman's resignation because "she missed her husband" sends a loud message. I'm glad they at least uphold the family values they run a campaign from....it would be awful to think she was running against the White House industry-welfare program. 

Did you not know that Home Depot garden section employees are required to document any nitrogen-heavy purchases on separate forms? Afterall, WalMart sold the box cutters to the hijackers. 

I'm sorry I didn't have the chance to call you while in the twin cities this weekend - Pa's very sick and Ma's very demented, spent full time getting a better treatment program together with some caring physicians outside of the HMO shackles imposed by the State. It was however, beautiful up there as it always is, and was impressed by the light rail line being built. 



-----


From my own demented perspective, I'd say the federal government has become the enemy. The flag no longer means what it was when I was a kid and my dad landed at Normandy. He has retracted all past support of the State Republican party and donated his estate to Ralph Nader's efforts. It brought tears to my eyes while he dictated the documents, I'm very proud of him. 

I shall continue to actively resist the fed's efforts to nazify America at all levels - from talking to high school classes to helping to organize effective opposition at campaign rallies...including disrupting the form-filling-out processes at retail stores nation wide. Insert confusion, save a nation. 

Off to terrorize some sick oak trees,

Reed


----------



## Reed (May 22, 2003)

Jumper - I did submit opinion, as it's solicited when requests to ammend federal codes are made, but lately no one is too interested in bucking recommendations made to congress by any element of the Homeland Security Dept. - if they do their political aspirations are directly threatened. It's a "no-win" scenario on the democratic methods.

The same is in effect for public feedback on media ownership - our Federal Communications Commission is about to allow singular ownership of major media markets, as organic farming labels have also been allowed to become weakened - again, public opinion is asked for but congressional ears are hearing only the one position - large industry's. Money talks.

If I were a rich man.....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 22, 2003)

Deedl, diedle, deedle, diedle, duhmmm...


Will Abdul have to fill out a permit to by OTC orthene?

Maybe wee will need 30 day background checks for the buying public to get a can of Raid.


----------



## jimmyq (May 23, 2003)

if thats true JPS then I think the insects have begun their takeover bid...


----------

